# PPV recording expires???



## steely (Nov 8, 2006)

i recently purchased the block of 6 channels for 14.99. i have a 100 in the living room and a 300 in the bedroom(fan isnt noisy ) and i set both to record 2 channels each thinking i'll get my moneys worth.the next day i turned on the 100 in the living room and magically they are expired already. it says that the have expired and no longer available .so i go to the bedroom and check to see if it did it on the 300 also and they are there but they say they expire in like 2 weeks.and also the original purchase is for a 3 hour block(12am to 3am) if i recorded a program that starts at 2:30am and runs to 3:30 am does it only record the half hour that i already purchased or does it record the whole thing and charge me again when i watch it. this was an after thought as i did this and it seems to have recorded the entire thing and was wondering if i was going to be charged extra.it didnt say anything about being charged again or confiming another purchase?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

i dont know about adult PPV but i know i recorded "waiting" w/ andy mil... a few months ago and i can still watch it today. i dont know but there might be some restrictions with adult ppv. 

but as far as a what your saying i have no idea and have never experienced that.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

A PayPerView recording does 'expire' or self-delete at the date indicated, *IF* it has never been viewed by the expiration date.

In other words, you can download and record a PPV program, but you do not pay for it until you watch it. If you change your mind about a PPV, just delete it without viewing it and you will not be charged.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

My experience with PPV movies has been that if I order with the remote on the R 15 it will have an expiration date, and like the previous poster said you don't pay for it unless you view it and you must do it by the expiration date or it will be deleted. If you order a PPV from Directv's web site you can put it on more then one DVR for the one price and although I have only ordered movies from D*'s website a couple of times as far as I know there is no expiration date on the movies you order that way, but I noticed that the PPV was immediately charged to my account when ordered over the web site, but at least you keep the program until you delete it that way. Whether it works for other PPV programs other then movies, I don't know.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

If you have more that one DIRECTV Receiver, a key item is that you have all the receivers "Mirrored". Check your 'My Equipment' listing at the DIRECTV website to be sure this value is enabled. If not, call DIRECTV and have them set this value for all receivers on your account.

The "Mirrored" key means that you have all your account features and abilities applied to all your receivers. In the case of PPV movies, it means that if you order a PPV via the website, you will be able to watch/record that program from any receiver.

For SundayTicket/SuperfaN, Mirroring is a great help: you can watch the SuperfaN games in HD on an HR20, for instance, but get the 5-minute-Showcases of the games downloaded to an R15. (Showcases are not yet activated on the HR20.)

*However*, when you order PPV online, the order only applies to the receiver which ordered the program. Here, mirroring does not help. The online order process is not yet sophisticated enough to check your account to see if you have other equipment or to see if you have other equipment mirrored.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

There is a big point here that everyone has missed...his PPV recordings expired the NEXT DAY on one of the receivers. That can't be right. Something's up there.


----------



## pentium101 (Nov 19, 2005)

gct said:


> *However*, when you order PPV online, the order only applies to the receiver which ordered the program. Here, mirroring does not help. The online order process is not yet sophisticated enough to check your account to see if you have other equipment or to see if you have other equipment mirrored.


Gct, you have this backwards.
When ordering a ppv by remote, only that particular unit will be authorized to view the purchase.

When ordering on the website, the entire account (all subbed units) will be able to view the movie/event when it starts.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Duh...

Pentium101, you are absolutely correct. I'm having a computer that problem that caused this...

it's called PBCAK 

stands for Problem Between Chair and Keyboard


----------



## pentium101 (Nov 19, 2005)

LOL

It happens to all of us from time to time. :lol:


----------

